# Some "custom" engine parts.



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are some pics I took today. There is a 72 455 HO on the stand being built. The bare block is my IAII ( note the difference in the lifter valley). Also, there are several pics of the harmonic balancer, together with the pulley/cog for the crank shaft that will soon be spinning merrily in my GTO......arty: I thought some guys would think the balancer was interesting....Eric


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow, those look pretty sick!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Meh... nice I guess. 

And the sick build continues........


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

balancer has more precision engineering than my whole car.....:rofl: i am chomping at the bit to see that thing in (non) color....looks like you guys are moving right along now....:cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks like jewelry for your engine!


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

WoW! Very nice. That IA block looks like it has some beef to it. How much boost ya running?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks fellas, I could have just run a crank hub, but..the obsessive/compulsive part of me just wouldn't allow it. Theory: the blower belt/drive would act to absorb crank harmonics. ERICism: Why just run a hub if a balancer/dampner will fit also...... We are looking at 8.8:1 compression, and will START with a nice, safe, 6lbs of boost ( I have pulley set ups to make 6,8, and 10 lbs) That should allow me to run on 93 octane. If I remember correctly, 6lbs is slightly under-driven, 8 lbs is 1:1, and 10lbs is slightly over-driven. The block,pistons, crank, and rest of the build can certainly handle the 'pressure'...it becomes a matter of fuel quality, and "how much do you need" vs. reliability.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

ok, here is my math for this....
455
+ 8.8 compression
+ 6 lbs of boost from a roots blower
+ who knows what level of headwork and cams you got going on....
=
STOOPID FAST 

very nice hardware sir. very nice.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Thanks fellas, I could have just run a crank hub, but..the obsessive/compulsive part of me just wouldn't allow it. Theory: the blower belt/drive would act to absorb crank harmonics. ERICism: Why just run a hub if a balancer/dampner will fit also...... We are looking at 8.8:1 compression, and will START with a nice, safe, 6lbs of boost ( I have pulley set ups to make 6,8, and 10 lbs) That should allow me to run on 93 octane. If I remember correctly, 6lbs is slightly under-driven, 8 lbs is 1:1, and 10lbs is slightly over-driven. The block,pistons, crank, and rest of the build can certainly handle the 'pressure'...it becomes a matter of fuel quality, and "how much do you need" vs. reliability.



ERICism: Why not always use the "belt AND suspenders" methodology when rebuilding a classic engine? Looks great.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

virginiavenom said:


> ok, here is my math for this....
> 455
> + 8.8 compression
> + 6 lbs of boost from a roots blower
> ...


Thanks VV, 505 cu.in., hyd roller cam specs=Intake .608/262 Exhaust=.608/.274 112* sep. E-heads, ported,heavy duty springs, roller rockers, stud girdles........forged crank, Diamond coated "special" pistons. :cheers Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree Thanks Paul......BTW, I got your new e-mail address. Eric


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

ok, you "should" put down, somewhere in the neighborhood of 900-1000 HP.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

You gonna be wishing you tubbed it E....I see lots of street slick purchases in your near future.....1000 horses loose on the streets of Manhatten... i can't keep hooked up with 430 and a 2:56 rear end....arty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I was figuring on around 750 HP.....I shoulda tubbed!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

boy thats some pretty parts. arty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Shane, I don't know wether to use them in the motor, or save 'em to decorate the Christmas tree!:lol::cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Instg8ter said:


> You gonna be wishing you tubbed it E....I see lots of street slick purchases in your near future.....1000 horses loose on the streets of Manhatten... i can't keep hooked up with 430 and a 2:56 rear end....arty:


there's a lot of strange things on the loose in Manhattan...beleive me !:rofl:


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> Thanks Shane, I don't know wether to use them in the motor, or save 'em to decorate the Christmas tree!:lol::cheers


better find a stout tree.:lol:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

arty:


----------

